# Thoughts on my OTTB :)



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Aw he is so cute!:wink:


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you! He's such a ham, I love him, haha.


----------



## TheMadHatter (Feb 26, 2007)

For a TB, IMO, he has beautiful lines! and that color! Love it. 
He is a gorgeous athlete. The pic of him just before you got him is a little ick though but the one where you're riding him, he looks fantastic. What do you use him for?


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

VERY cute boy. 
I definitely see a future hunter in the making.


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

@TheMadHatter - Thank you! we're doing basic flat work and some simple dressage stuff now but I would love to make him a hunter. 
@blush - Thank you! Yeah, I'm really crossing my fingers, haha. We haven't jumped him yet but I'm hoping he's just as quiet like he is on the flat


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't see his bowed tendon at all. He is great looking & I love his name. Enjoy!


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

I think he is awesome! Beautiful lines and I can see that moves great from that pic!!!! Congrats


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

@waresbear - thank you! I love his name too, his nickname is monster which is just as fun  and the bow healed up so nice you can't see it unless you really search for it, which is awesome.
@feistymomma - thank you! I got lucky, he moves wonderful. I love watching him, he's such a handsome boy.


----------



## HAFWalkers (Jan 2, 2012)

very nice


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

What a beautiful boy  I don't like a lot of OTTBs, but he is a gorgeous boy!


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

@HAFWalkers - thank you! 
@SorrelHorse - Thank you! I really lucked out with him.


----------



## jbolt (Jan 1, 2012)

IMO he looks a little over at the knees, and slightly long in the back. but his neck is beautiful! he ties in so nice, good luck!


----------



## samiam517 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you


----------

